# Is there a Bluetooth retrofit kit for the E65/E66?



## jek889 (May 26, 2005)

Does anyone know if there is a Bluetooth retrofit kit available for the E65/E66 7-series yet? I've heard the kits would be available soon. Has anyone had the retrofit done, and how did it work out?


----------



## JWD (Nov 1, 2005)

A few weeks ago I asked the same question for my 2002 745li. I got one response from a guy named Dave who referenced eiskits.com/oem%2retrofit.html. He said the hardware would be coming out in January 2006. That's the best I've heard so far. I've saved the webiste address and will check back in in Jan '06. Let me know if you get any other reply.


----------



## Tixx (Jan 16, 2006)

any news


----------



## CJsCar (May 12, 2005)

BMW has been in developement for some time on this and is supposedly on the verge of it's release.


----------



## jkb (Mar 24, 2005)

CJsCar said:


> BMW has been in developement for some time on this and is supposedly on the verge of it's release.


no, bmw is NOT developing a bluetooth retrofit kit. take my word on it.


----------

